# Basic Tiger



## Markus (18 Juni 2003)

hallo,

hat schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht mit den produckten der fa wilke?
www.wilke.de

bzw. kann mir jemand ein system für kleinserien und prototypen empfehlen? 16 I/O ports sind völlig ausreichend, entwicklungsystem ist egal da nur sipmle verknüpfungen in frage kommen, die siche bereits mit grundkenntnissen  realisiert werden können...

danke!


----------



## Joerg (22 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,



> bzw. kann mir jemand ein system für kleinserien und prototypen empfehlen? 16 I/O ports sind völlig ausreichend, entwicklungsystem ist egal da nur sipmle verknüpfungen in frage kommen, die siche bereits mit grundkenntnissen realisiert werden können...



als Alternative möchte ich dich auf die Mega-8 Mini-Module aufmerksam machen. Auf einer kleinen Platine mit einem 28poligen DIL-Connector werkelt ein Atmel Mega-8 mit 16MHz Quarz und einem RS.232 Treiber. Um einen Protoypen aufzubauen braucht man eine 28polige IC-Fassung, eine Lochrasterplatine und die Versorgungsspannung (5V stabilisiert). RS.232 und der Programmieradapter werden über 10polige Pfostenstecker angeschlossen.
Foto und Beschreibung unter Mega8-Mini-Modul
Zum Programmieren eignen sich AVR taugliche ISP-Programmieradapter, die ebenfalls bei mir bezogen werden können.
Die Programmerstellung kann z.B. mit den GNU-Werkzeugen oder auch mit dem sehr guten E-Lab Pascal Compiler http://www.e-lab.de erfolgen. (auf den E-Lab Seiten steht eine Demoversion zum Download, weiterhin ist eine preisgünstige Mega8 Version verfügbar) .

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2003)

hört sich interessant an, wurden mit diesem modul schon andere projekte realisiert? hast du irgendwelche referenzen oder beispiele.
und gibt es mengenrabat auf die module?


----------



## Joerg (22 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,



> hört sich interessant an, wurden mit diesem modul schon andere projekte realisiert? hast du irgendwelche referenzen oder beispiele.
> und gibt es mengenrabat auf die module?



das Modul ist relativ neu bei mir im Vertrieb und wurde letztes Jahr von Markus Burrer / Embedit Mikrocontrollertechnik entwickelt und vorgestellt.

Von größeren Kundenprojekten habe ich derzeit noch keine Kenntnis.  Auf meinem Roboter habe ich das Modul momentan als Bildverarbeitungs-Coprozessor für die CMUcam eingesetzt. Zur Programmentwicklung nutze ich die bereits erwähnte Mega-8 Version des E-Lab Entwicklungssystems und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

In Kürze wird es [für|mit] diese[s|m] Modul ein Applicationboard mit folgenden Features geben (auch von Embedit Mikrocontrollertechnik):
- Spannungsversorgung über Hohlstecker oder Schraubklemmen (8-15V)
- 4 Taster und 4 LED’s über PCA9554 I2C Portbaustein ansteuerbar
- Displayanschluss für HD44780 Display, angesteuert über PCA9555 I2C Portbaustein
- Adresse des PCA9554 und PCA9555 einstellbar
- Freie Portbits des PCA9555 stehen als Eingänge zur Verfügung
- I2C Port extern herausgeführt
- Motoransteuerung über L293D Motortreiber
- Anschluss für ISP und RS232
- Alle Ports des Mega8 Mini Moduls herausgeführt
- Platinengröße: 100x100mm
- Verpolungsschutz

Weiterhin wird dieses Modul nach bisheriger Planung Basis für einen im dritten Quartal erscheinenden Roboterbausatz werden.

Thema Mengenrabatt, zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt ist kein automatischer Mengenrabatt (wie bei anderen Modulen in meinem Shop) möglich. Bei Interesse an größeren Stückzahlen (> 20) bitte einfach ne Mail schicken und den Preis dafür erfragen.

HTH und Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------

